

Ask HN: What would you do if you were a 20 year old with $20,000? - 22yo


======
Casseres
It depends what your life goals are. If you're not sure, these are two options
that come to mind:

\- Find a decent paying job, start investing the money. Time is the biggest
thing you have going for you when it comes to investing. Figure out how to
become financially independent (not have to work for your money, but make your
money work for you).

\- Live life for a year or two (do so cheaply, there are a lot of resource on
the Internet to help you in that regard). Use that time to write a novel,
explore the world, do something unconventional and/or risky. The younger you
are, the more risk you can take (because you have more time to recover). It's
going to be a lot harder for the average person to do these kinds of things
later on in life when you have financial, familial, and other obligations.

If you can share any thoughts on what you want to do with your life, that
might help. It's cliche, but the sky is the limit, don't let other people's
expectations keep you tied to the ground.

Also, at this point I would call buying Bitcoins speculating, not investing.
When I say investing, I'm talking about the stock market, mutual funds, etc.
However, like I said earlier, you're young - you can take more risk. With
Bitcoin, the risk is high, but so is the potential reward. With $20,000 and a
few more years of continued strong growth of Bitcoin, you could have enough
money to become financially independent that way.

------
2810
Follow your life mission. If you are the person who live by security then
learning to invest and save is your best bet. However if you are not worry
about your future but the present, spend the money on what you love most
whether you love to help the poors, pay to attend your favourite classes, help
your parents lessen their burden or anything that you wish for. Viewing from
another angle, what you want by end of the day? Short or long term
gratification or both?

------
bobsgame
Buy and fix up a nice used van to live in, grab a high end MacBook Pro, and
invest the rest in BitCoin.

~~~
informatimago
Instead buy a small house with a garden, grow your own vegetables. This will
give you freedom and time to do whatever else you may want to do. You can get
computers for free or cheap, that are perfectly good to develop apps if you
want to have fun with programming.

